# Burton Vapor?



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

While I have experience with most boards and ridden a ton of them the Burton Vapor never crossed my path. I know it's a lot of over hyped tech and nowhere worth the $1100 original asking price but just came across a 151 cm Futura X Vapor with bindngs asking $250. 

Can probably get it under $200, anybody have thoughts on it. I normally ride 150 or 153 for my all mountain boards (I'm a meager 135 pounds and 5'7) but with this being a more aggressive ride and all felt like maybe I would want it in a longer size. I mean for the price I may just buy it and play with it and resell it if I need but who's got hands on experience with it? Is it worth even checking out as it's a tad old and does it remotely ride like it was hyped to when it debuted?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I have owned 3 Vapors including that one, and I still have a vapor as my primary cambered board. 

Not than it matters but I think that it's Burton's best bottom sheet graphics ever. 

I think it's a good deal at 200 even without bindings assuming it's in reasonable shape. I recommend you buy it, play with it, sell it if you don't like it. I bet you won't sell it, however. 

It is not what some people think it is. It's a board for intermediate riders and up not just experts ( and I actually learned on one as have lots of others, typically guys who buy them at discount). The tech in the board in my opinion makes it a little easier to ride. It's very quick edge to edge, initiates turns nicely, I would say it is well on the far side of medium stiffness but not a super stiff board. Burton marketing says it makes you a better rider, and while we all know practice makes you a better rider, the Vapor certainly doesn't hurt. 

It is however a cambered board so you can hook a edge on it, so you can't be sloppy and lazy like on rocker, but it has great edge hold. And it's feather light. Combined with a nice light binding you will feel a difference. 

If you don't buy it post here as a PSA so someone else can.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ooof learning on a stiff cambered directional twin sounds painful! Haha 

But thanks, what about fir riding length. With it being a stiffer board do you find you ride it on a slightly shorter side or do you tend to like them slightly longer? Think I'm gonna buy it as even if I don't want it or the bindings I should easily be able to get my money back.

And ya I'm not worried about it being camber, I'm a pretty experienced rider and love camber. Just never ridden a Vapor and at $200 it instantly seemed like it may need to be added to the collection.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

lab49232 said:


> Ooof learning on a stiff cambered directional twin sounds painful! Haha.


That's exactly what most of us who started riding years ago learned on. Hell, I think it's the best way to learn. If you're learning on rocker, you can get away with some bad habits that camber won't let you get away with.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> That's exactly what most of us who started riding years ago learned on. Hell, I think it's the best way to learn. If you're learning on rocker, you can get away with some bad habits that camber won't let you get away with.


:hairy: Agree but maybe just maybe a tiny bit of rocker tip & tail.
Learned on Burton 174 Air since I'm 6'3" was the perfect size :injured:


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ha oh don't get me wrong at the rip ol age of 12 at about 100 pounds I was learning on a 158 full camber O-sin board. But it was by no means a Vapor haha. Again I haven't ridden it yet but does not remotely seem like a board any beginner should be touching.

Kids these days are spoiled, back in the day you learned proper edge control quick or suffered the whiplash consequences. I couldn't move on the car ride home after my first day on the slopes.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Vapor from what Lamps said is a go...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I learned on an old stiff as fuck cambered NS Heritage. Definitely tomahawked myself plenty of times, but that shit makes you learn.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

lab49232 said:


> Ooof learning on a stiff cambered directional twin sounds painful! Haha
> 
> But thanks, what about fir riding length. With it being a stiffer board do you find you ride it on a slightly shorter side or do you tend to like them slightly longer? Think I'm gonna buy it as even if I don't want it or the bindings I should easily be able to get my money back.
> 
> And ya I'm not worried about it being camber, I'm a pretty experienced rider and love camber. Just never ridden a Vapor and at $200 it instantly seemed like it may need to be added to the collection.


The weight ranges are wide. If you're on the heavy end of the range deep powder might mean a tired back leg but otherwise won't be an issue.


----------



## bkim9327 (Dec 3, 2014)

I know this thread is old but did you happen to get your hands on that Vapor?


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Sounds like a good board to hang on your wall in a few years, I have two T6's hanging.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Going to look at 2012 Vapor 162W tomorrow that has never been ridden. Probably will grab it. Looks good in the pictures.

Stainless edges, carbon I-beam, Carbon Vapor skin, Slimrails, ultrafly core 500g.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Picked up my '12 Vapor 162W (304.7/259/304.7) today for ($Au400/$US240). Drove 250km to pick it up. Well what an absolutely insane board. Only had 2 minute hairline scratches about 20mm around the tail that I polished out with scratch remover then hit it with some Mothers Carnauba wax. It's really gleaming now. Still had cardboard insert in channel and the channel slides still sealed in the pack.

The guy who previously owned it brought it back from the USA in about '13 and just mothballed it. My son has a '13 Vapor 155 we grabbed on sale ($Au490) around 4 years ago and it absolutely rips. Consequently I've always been a bit envious of his Vapor. Until you hold one of these in hand, you just don't realise how great they feel.

So the Burton Vapor really lives up to its name......, it's so frigging light (2700grams). For an 8 year board the base and topsheet look absolutely brilliant. Fantastic depth metallic effect in the top sheet graphics with the Vapor logo having a bit of an electrified holographic effect. These were about $Au1300 RRP back in 2012. Waxed it up with FC739 so she's all ready to rip for Aussie winter......, well hopefully.?

Now I have to decide between my Custom, CX and Vapor as my All Mountain charger. I think I'll be taking down all 3.


----------

